# Year End Award Ceremony (3 Championships)



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

*My C.S.H.A Region (2) had their year end award ceremony today. Dartanion & I won 3 year end Championships!! I am soo excited, Please don't think I am showing off or trying to act better than anyone or anything like that I am just so excited and proud of D I had to share the news! We got Three Champion Ribbons A trophie and two silver (engraved) plates *

*Titles won:*

*2008 18-34 English Champions (Flat only)*
*2008 18-34 English Overall Champions (flat & Jumping)*
*2008 Overall Riding Champions *

*(The plates and the "dimond" trophie in the back row are from today the other three are high point awards from earlier in the season).*


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

hey congrats!~!


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

free_sprtd said:


> hey congrats!~!


thank you! D gets all the credit no questions. He works the hardest and mommy just trys to look good on top of him lol.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Congrats!!! Thanks for sharing your success with us! 

Wow, your year end awards came early! We just had our last show this past weekend, so our awards banquets aren't until January and February.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

upnover said:


> Congrats!!! Thanks for sharing your success with us!
> 
> Wow, your year end awards came early! We just had our last show this past weekend, so our awards banquets aren't until January and February.


Yeah, I wish they would have more shows lasting the whole year but they hold the State Show in October so all qualifing shows have to be done before October . Still fun though hehe


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

That is wonderful!  Congrats!


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

PoptartShop said:


> That is wonderful!  Congrats!


Thnx  Can't wait to show them to D. Haven't been able to get out and see him yet.


----------



## Midwest Paint (Oct 21, 2008)

I know nothing about english.. but its all looks great to me.. Congrats!


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Midwest Paint said:


> I know nothing about english.. but its all looks great to me.. Congrats!


Lol thnx! i know very little about western, Well I know western pleasure well though but nothing else lol.:lol:


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

you should be bragging! that's a great accomplishment!


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

kickshaw said:


> you should be bragging! that's a great accomplishment!


:lol::lol: thnx a bunch.


----------

